# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Hyrel Prints PEEK Today.

## Davo

We printed this spiral vase in PEEK today on our Hyrel 3D System 30M with the MK1-350 print head, which prints at up to 400C and also prints with polycarbonate.





That's the MK1-350 above the vase.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

What is the size there. Difficult to tell. 

And a PEEK Vase? Isn't that the definition over over-engineered?  :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## Feign

A) 49mm tall.

B) Yes.

The twisted vase makes a good 'material comparison' piece.  I've got some parts in the queue for which PEEK would actually be needed, and it's pretty exciting to be able to print those.

----------


## Davo

This is the typical spiral vase, scaled to 50%, so yes, about 2" or 50mm tall. I gather that Feign actually broke out the calipers on this one - thanks, Feighn.

Since we test each head before shipping, we're going to be going through some PEEK anyway. 

And yes, I like to be able to show people the same part done with different materials.

----------


## jimc

So how is peek to print? Does it warp bad? Hard to keep stuck to the platform? What material do you print it on?

----------


## Sebastian Finke

Didn't notice this before but that's a massive brim! 25mm or thereabouts, right?

Out of curiosity, what slicer are your using?

----------


## Davo

That brim is probably 15 or 20 milimeters - we weren't sure how well it would adhere to the build surface.

We use the latest Slic3r. Users may use any slicer they like, but the user must manage the configuration of other slicers; we only offer support for Slic3r recipes.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

> We use the latest Slic3r. Users may use any slicer they like, but the user must manage the configuration of other slicers; we only offer support for Slic3r recipes.


I could never get Slic3r to work. Pity really, has some useful features...

----------


## curious aardvark

more importantly where did you buy the peek ? 

Last thread i saw it was hundreds of dollars a spool - and nobody sold it :-) 

Got an email this morning - there's a new polycarbonate filament out that prints at around 260 - Not sure if my existing head will go that high - I know it'll hit 150. 
I'm going to try and geta sample  at the tct show and give it a go.

The other thing that looks interesting is the pla that you 'cook' in the oven to cure it for use at hi temp. 

Thinking about making some novelty shaped ham presses.

----------


## Davo

> more importantly where did you buy the peek ?


http://www.indmatec.com/de/shop#!/Fi...=0&sort=normal

But our certainly wasn't free... lol

----------


## curious aardvark

180 euros for 200 grams - nope not free :-)

----------


## Feign

> So how is peek to print? Does it warp bad? Hard to keep stuck to the platform? What material do you print it on?


The first print there was made on a polycarbonate sheet, which is how every Reprap attempt that I know of has done it.  There are some disadvantages to it though.

Today however, Joe had the great idea of printing a single layer of polycarbonate to the glass heatbed with one head and then swapping it out for the PEEK head for the actual print.  Of course, the polycarbonate needs all kinds of tricks to get it to stick as well, so the print bed ends up as kind of a seven-layer-dip of 3D printing.

Prepared PEEK Printbed.JPG
Glass, then Kapton, then hairspray, then Polycarbonate, _then_ you can print.
Removed PEEK Part.JPG

EDIT: In case you were wondering what that cylinder with divots is about, it's an experimental clip-on insulator cap for the melt chamber of the lower-temperature MK1, here's a picture of it cleaned up and installed on one of our newer MK1 heads.
Installed PEEK Part.JPG

----------


## LambdaFF

Impressive. Getting that right must have taken some trial and error.

----------


## Davo

Thanks. Everything around here takes some trial and error. On good weeks, much more trial than error.  :Smile:

----------


## Davo



----------

